# Trail riding holiday in New Zealand



## Great Southern Ride (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all horse lovers,

I have just put my website online for the trailrides we run in The South island of New zealand.
The great Southern ride has a personalised approach to trail riding. No big groups, and endless trails to choose from.
Wether it be riding in the mountains, rivers, on the beach, forest, hills, swimming in the lake with your horse, you name it, we know all the good spots!

www.greatsouthernride.net

We run rides from a weekend long up to a month. We tavel in a horse truck with accomodation, camping out at the ride bases.
We only take out small groups, 4 or 5 people at a time.

We can cater for all levels, as we have a wide range of horses available.

We run from october till april (our spring and summer).

We also have endurance horses available for the very experienced, you can join us in races, or just ride these amazing horses on our favorite rides around the South Island of beautifull New Zealand.

Have a look at the site, and contact me for any questions.

Barbs


----------



## lisaseoexpert (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello

Thanks for the information...

thanks


----------



## frecklesgirl4ever (Sep 15, 2009)

sounds fun


----------

